

Battle Against Any Raid Five - akerl_
http://www.miracleas.com/BAARF/

======
elf_m_sternberg
I don't see any suggestions for a replacement technology.

~~~
oofabz
I use RAID-Z, a feature of ZFS. It works great.

~~~
barrkel
It's slightly better than hardware raid5, but raidz2 is much better, and
raid10 (also possible with zfs) is much faster as well as more reliable.

